# Need a gestor in Madrid to buy a used car



## saaL1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Just moved to Madrid two months ago and want to buy a used car. I would appreciate if you could recommend me a good gestor in Madrid to help me with all the papers to buy a used mini car.
By the way, is it possible/good idea to buy a car from different region (e.g. Zaragoza)

Thanks


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

saaL1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the way, is it possible/good idea to buy a car from different region (e.g. Zaragoza)
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

NO, NO and three time NO. If you get any hassles then you may have to go back to where the car was previously registered. 

But have a brownie point for realising you need to get the bookwork RIGHT when buying a used car 

Davexf


----------

